# Man slaps stanger's child.....



## User67 (Sep 3, 2009)

http://news.aol.com/article/stranger-slapped-screaming-child-in/653392?icid=main|main|dl1|link7|http%3A%2F%2Fnews.  aol.com%2Farticle%2Fstranger-slapped-screaming-child-in%2F653392

This story really enraged me! This man better be glad it wasn't my kid that he touched or he would have left that Walmart in an ambulance! 

But this brings up a subject I have been thinking about a lot & I would love to get some opinions from other parents. How do you handle strangers who try to butt in? I have had strangers try to scold my child when I am already having a talk with her about her behavior & I don't see how it is any of their business. Just the other day my daughter was stomping her feet at me in Walmart & before I had a chance to say anything some lady goes "Don't stomp your feet at your mom, that's rude!" I completely ignored the lady & made my daughter stop. But, I felt like maybe I should have let her know that it's my place to discipline my daughter & not hers. But, then at the same time when I have given my daughter a slap on the hand I have gotten rude glares from people. I'm sorry, but how I choose to punish my child is my choice & not theirs. I just don't know why people can't mind their own business. So how do you all feel about this subject?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 3, 2009)

Girl, I feel you.  If some stranger touched my kid, I would fucken lose it. I have no problem going to prison for beating the crap out of an idiot.


----------



## User38 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ditto !!


----------



## chynegal (Sep 3, 2009)

I have seen people who let there kids walk all over them and let them talk to them like there equals or  a piece of shit. And the parents don't say a word....sometimes I don't say anything and sometimes I have I could never dream of talking to my parents like that


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I must have that "Don't even try it Look" No one has ever tried to "help Me" out with disciplining my child in any manner or saying anything to Alex for the way he is behaving ...But then again My son has never acted out on me in the store or anywhere else to be honest...Because he knows if I have to give him the eye, call his name more than once, or say, "Just wait til we get to the car"....It is not gonna be  pleasant for him for the remainder of the day....

I see some kids tho that I do want to snatch the crap out of them...But i just look and Thank God for mine


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 3, 2009)

There was a kid on my son's baseball team, mean little shit. Rude, backtalking, sniping, insulting, illmannered, just all around poorly raised and allowed to act the way he did.

One day he was being an ass to my son and one of the other kids.  I looked at him and very calmly said, "You're being very rude, and very mean. You need to stop. It's unbecoming."  His mother overheard and jumped my ass for scolding her son, telling me repeatedly, "I've got him. You don't worry about him. I've got this."
My answer? "Obviously."


----------



## makeba (Sep 3, 2009)

I Wish A Motha Would!!! IT WOULD GET REAL UGLY!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

I can also see a parent asking a child to stop doing something if he/she is clearly misbehaving....But to put your hands on someone else's child and physically slap them...That is taking it wayyyyyyyyyyyy to far with your concern...and if you would slap someone else's kid...Lord knows what you do to your own....


----------



## n_c (Sep 3, 2009)

1. I would go to jail if anyone touched my kid.

2. I don't care about how others raise their kids. 

But like shimmer and Tish...I would def. say something to a kid if they were misbehaving and it directly affected my kid.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 3, 2009)

Well obviously it was wrong for him to slap the kid, and if that were me, I would have gotten my brothers and uncle for F*** him up!

But to answer your question, I really don't care when strangers butt in, I mean, I don't have any kids, I'm only 20, but when I'm out and I see kids acting out of control, yes I usually do say something to the mother and the kids.
Just the other day, while I was waiting for the ferry in the terminal, these 4 kids were running all around, pushing people to get in the front. ( Mind u this was rush hour, and l'd say a good 200 people waiting for this boat, so yea very crowded.)
So the kids were pushing me, and other people, until I turned around and told them to chill the f**k out ( not in those words, I said something to the effect of " Yo, watch where you're going, stop running, there's people around you, and learn to say excuse me")
The mom gave me a look, and I told her to control her kids. So yea I see nothing wrong with it if the parent is looking helpless. Especially when kids are litterally cussing at the adults.
But when ur punishing ur child and someone goes " you shouldnt do that" tell them to buzz off


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There was a kid on my son's baseball team, mean little shit. Rude, backtalking, sniping, insulting, illmannered, just all around poorly raised and allowed to act the way he did.

One day he was being an ass to my son and one of the other kids. I looked at him and very calmly said, "You're being very rude, and very mean. You need to stop. It's unbecoming." His mother overheard and jumped my ass for scolding her son, telling me repeatedly, "I've got him. You don't worry about him. I've got this."
My answer? "Obviously."_

 
Stuff like this happens often to me. I tend to come across loose parents and loose kids. It leaves you in such an uncomfortable situtation cause it's like they are not your kid, but they're so rude and they parents don't give a crap. One example, we had a party for my lil cousin at my house and these two bad ass kids (one about 7yrs old and the other 10 yrs old) were feeding my dog candy and beating the crap out of him with tennis rackets, his mom is just watching and not saying anything. So I calmly told them "Don't feed him candy, he's gonna get sick, and stop hitting my dog..". Their mom then just stares at me really nasty, lol but she didn't say anything, just grabbed her brats and said 'LETS GO'. On another note, putting your hands on others kids is a big NO NO, especially if they're not doing anything...I mean this man is just a psycho.


----------



## User67 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_1. I would go to jail if anyone touched my kid.

2. I don't care about how others raise their kids. 

But like shimmer and Tish...I would def. say something to a kid if they were misbehaving and it directly affected my kid._

 
Exactly. If it is affecting me or my child I would say something to a child or their parent & if my child was doing something that directly affected someone else I couldn't be upset if someone said something to me. I am just talking about a complete stranger who would butt in on something that is between me & my child only. Like if she were crying or throwing a fit for example.


----------



## n_c (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Exactly. If it is affecting me or my child I would say something to a child or their parent &* if my child was doing something that directly affected someone else I couldn't be upset if someone said something to me.* I am just talking about a complete stranger who would butt in on something that is between me & my child only. Like if she were crying or throwing a fit for example._

 
Yeah I see what your saying. As long as they talk to my child cool, calm, and collected, its fine.


Ok but what if you saw a parent straight beating up their kid in a public place? I'm talking about punching, face slapping, pulling hair... would you say something then? That is a question for everyone.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Yeah I see what your saying. As long as they talk to my child cool, calm, and collected, its fine.


Ok but what if you saw a parent straight beating up their kid in a public place? I'm talking about punching, face slapping, pulling hair... would you say something then? That is a question for everyone._

 

I have to say Yes, I would....I would probably say calmly, Mam/Sir I really think you need to calm down....I know it's not my business but I don't think this is the time or place for you to be bitch slapping your kid....I personally am not gonna just sit and watch a kid get beat the hell up in a public place....Now if a parent is scolding their child or holding them firmly by the arm, I could care less...But watching someone punch a kid is not working for me..I have jumped in when I have seen a man punching/slapping a woman so I know I would freak over a kid being knocked around


----------



## User67 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Yeah I see what your saying. As long as they talk to my child cool, calm, and collected, its fine.


Ok but what if you saw a parent straight beating up their kid in a public place? I'm talking about punching, face slapping, pulling hair... would you say something then? That is a question for everyone._

 
Definitely, there is a big difference between giving a kid a swat on the butt & straight up using them as a punching bag.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Yeah I see what your saying. As long as they talk to my child cool, calm, and collected, its fine.


Ok but what if you saw a parent straight beating up their kid in a public place? I'm talking about punching, face slapping, pulling hair... would you say something then? That is a question for everyone._

 
I personally never have.  My mom on the other hand... different story.  She can't stand someone spanking a child with an object like a switch or belt. She says that you can't tell exactly how hard you're hitting the kid.  If your hand hurts when you hit them then you're hitting too hard (which I agree with).  My father and his siblings were abused when they were young, but that's a story for another place and time...

 One Christmas, we were at my grandfathers when my aunt (my dad's sister) started beating the crap out of her son with a belt.  Like seriously beating him.  Mom just grabbed it from her and and just let my aunt have it with the belt!  It was scary as hell at the time because my mom just isn't violent at all... Unfortunately, she apparently didn't get the point and continued to treat her kids like crap.  Now they're grown and treat their kids like crap.  Cycle never ends.  Fortunately my dad decided to raise us right!


----------



## User35 (Sep 4, 2009)

Im gonna say it...sometimes I hate kids and fantasize about giving them a smack in the mouth, and then doing it to their parents. 

thats all


----------



## COBI (Sep 4, 2009)

I have on very rare occasions "corrected" as stranger's child/children in public because seriously when your children are behaving in an uncontrolled and affecting the environment that I am with, it can become my business if you choose to not address it.

Haven't you been places where someone's kid(s) are completely out of control (and I'm not talking about "kids being kids" because I love that) and behaving inappropriately for the environment they're in, and the parents are ignoring them (versus correcting them) and/or the parents aren't even around.

And the kids of close friends?  They know that I will call them on misbehaving, and I've had the discussion with this and none of my friends has a problem with it.  Granted I don't yell at them, I just call them on the action and/or redirect them to more appropriate choices.


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I have on very rare occasions "corrected" as stranger's child/children in public because seriously when your children are behaving in an uncontrolled and affecting the environment that I am with, it can become my business if you choose to not address it.

Haven't you been places where someone's kid(s) are completely out of control (and I'm not talking about "kids being kids" because I love that) and behaving inappropriately for the environment they're in, and the parents are ignoring them (versus correcting them) and/or the parents aren't even around._

 
Oh I hate it when people don't control their children. It's definitely a huge pet peeve of mine. What I am talking about is when a parent is trying to be a parent to their child by scolding them or giving them a pat on their butt & a complete stranger has to but in & give their 2 cents. Like there have been times when my daughter is crying in a checkout line because there is an item she wants to get & I tell her no & while I am explaining to her why she can't get it someone will try to reinforce what I said & go "Your mommy said you can't have that." it's like I am handling the situation, back off & mind your own business. I didn't ask for any help, nor do I want any.


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Im gonna say it...sometimes I hate kids and fantasize about giving them a smack in the mouth, and then doing it to their parents. 

thats all_

 
Wow, that's really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 4, 2009)

I would never lay a hand on a stranger's child, except if they were physically hurting my child. Then they would be pulled away, but I would not physically hurt them. I might tell their parent to control their kid if the kid is acting ridiculous though.


----------



## User35 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Wow, that's really nice. Thanks for sharing._

 
no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know Im not the only one who wants to slap a little shithead once in a while. Do I actually do it, no I have better sense than that. I hope when I have kids and Im not around and someone sees my kid get outta line they get them to knock that shit off. Being PC sucks and I wont do it.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 4, 2009)

i have scolded other peoples children before. Mainly my neighbour.... the stupid little shit. This child is awful. Truly awful. My best friend is often a substitute teacher at his school. The stories she tells me are insane. The one time she taught his class all she could say was "Heather, he's a monster. I mean it. Is is a fucking monster." 

His parents dont do a damned thing either. He;s like 8 yrs old and wrecks havoc on the neighborhood. Its like the neighbors are the only ones disciplining him.

Last summer he took to scratching people's cars with rocks and stuff. Someone saw him, told his parents and they just wrote a check, end of story. One guy took the family to court.

Anyway, also last summer i saw him on one side of my neighbours car, throwing rocks over it at another kid. Not only where they SCREAMING like i have never heard (i actually couldnt do my homework because of it) but i saw him hit the car with a rock. So i went out and lost my shit on him. I told him to stop. To be quite. And he dropped his face to a sad puppy look. I told him that crap didnt work on me, and to go home. If i ever saw him pulling that again he would be in a world of trouble. And then the kid he was with (who is also a little shit head) started saying "i told him not to do it!!!" which is a bold faced lie. And i told him that i was not stupid and can see plain as day what was going on. Anyway, they both went inside. I went to tell the neighbour (whos car was hit... and there was a mark) and i could see the boy's parents pressed against the window listening like cowards.

I hate that child. I hate that family. they are so vile. They're seriously raising a psychopath.

ok.... thats enough


----------



## chynegal (Sep 4, 2009)

my mom is from the islands ( Jamaican ) and growing up i used to get spanked when i did something wrong. there is a diffrence between spanking your child and child abuse and i firmly believe in spanking your child when your kids is outta line. when i gave trouble growing up i got my ass spanked and i knew never to pull any stunts after that. i see kids now a days talking back to there parents and throwing bitch fits when they dont get what they want. If that was my kid i would slap them in the mouth infront of everyone so they could feel embarased for talking to me that way and let them know i dont play that shit.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know Im not the only one who wants to slap a little shithead once in a while. Do I actually do it, no I have better sense than that. I hope when I have kids and Im not around and someone sees my kid get outta line they get them to knock that shit off. Being PC sucks and I wont do it._

 

ROTFLMAO
ITA!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

They were talking about this on the Steve Harvey Show this morning...so funny...Tyler Perry was saying there would not have been a need for the cops to come because by the time they got there there would have been nothing left of the crazy person....Just to walk up and slap a person's child not once but 4 times..The mom had to be in shock not to whip his ass...

By the way the child was like two...and I don't think children are "shitheads" they may have Shit for parents who don't raise them right...But at two years old...they will cry for no reason other than they want to get out of the cart and run wild...and you can't give in to a 2 years olds cries every single time as I am sure the parent was probably trying not to do so...They cry when they are sleepy, tired all sorts of reasons that don't make them bad kids. I say in all honesty...If a kid is a "shithead" his parents are probably Triple Shit heads.  Children are genuinely good people that need guidance and love.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 2 year old and that SoB would have pulled back a stump if he had hit my kid, no ifs, buts or ands


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ I know right.....A 61 y/o old f'n man saying lady if you don't shut that kid up I will ...then slaps the two year old girl in the face 4-5 times ...Then said I told you I would shut her up....He would have been pushing up daisies at the nearest cemetary


----------



## Lapis (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ I know right.....A 61 y/o old f'n man saying lady if you don't shut that kid up I will ...then slaps the two year old girl in the face 4-5 times ...Then said I told you I would shut her up....He would have been pushing up daisies at the nearest cemetary_

 
Oh hell my husband was like concealed carry was designed for things like this.
He's lucky that he didn't get a crazy parent, because there are so many people who would have never EVER waited on law enforcement.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 4, 2009)

... Interesting board.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 5, 2009)

This guy CLEARLY has some anger management, most likely domestic abuse/violence in his family somewhere along the line to be doing shit like this.


I hope he does time and then gets referred to some kind of therapy for his temper. He obviously needs it.


As for the child, glad she is not hurt more than she was. Just hope shes not mentally scarred after this...


----------



## User67 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_By the way the child was like two...and I don't think children are "shitheads" they may have Shit for parents who don't raise them right...But at two years old...they will cry for no reason other than they want to get out of the cart and run wild...and you can't give in to a 2 years olds cries every single time as I am sure the parent was probably trying not to do so...They cry when they are sleepy, tired all sorts of reasons that don't make them bad kids. I say in all honesty...If a kid is a "shithead" his parents are probably Triple Shit heads.  Children are genuinely good people that need guidance and love._

 
Exactly Tish, that is what I am going through. I have a 2 year old & she is just sometimes in a bad mood & will cry or act out. I will handle the situation how I see fit & I don't need any input from a complete stranger who doesn't know me, my daughter or the situation. Children who's parents don't control them & let them do whatever the heck they want is a whole other topic & that is not what we are talking about here. Calling a little kid a shithead is pretty uncalled for & very immature IMHO.


----------



## User35 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_ Calling a little kid a shithead is pretty uncalled for & very immature IMHO._

 

oh god...boo freaking hoo. Shoot I could have say worse. Some kids are shitheads.. if they are teenagers and its their fault or kids and its there parents fault. Dont judge me on a fucking forum thats retarded IMHO 

I better put my boots on cause this shits getting deeeeep. Which again is silly because this is specktra.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_oh god...boo freaking hoo. Shoot I could have say worse. Some kids are shitheads.. if they are teenagers and its their fault or kids and its there parents fault. *Dont judge me on a fucking forum thats retarded IMHO *

I better put my boots on cause this shits getting deeeeep. Which again is silly because this is specktra._

 

Just curious...If it's so F'n retarded...why are you on here?


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 5, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

^Number one her statement was not addressed at you...and this topic is about a 61 y/o man in Walmart slapping a 2 y/o little girl in the face 4-5 times .....And all I'm gonna say is if ANYONE would have slapped my 2 y/o daughter in the face they would have gotten the F** beat out of them and that's some 100% real sh**...trust and believe it..........


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 5, 2009)

i apologize, i referred to a child a "had words with" as a shit head. i assumed she was responding to that.ill just go ahead and delete that post. sry again, and thanks for letting me know tish. And yes, his parents are quadrupole shit heads. 

i do agree that the original topic is crazy/wrong. The only reason i could ever see to touch someone elses child is if they were harming someone/something. And even then, it would be to remove them from the situation, not to hurt them. This man obviously has problems. There have been a number of times that i have wanted to yell at a kid for screaming bloody murder in a store, but i dont. If anything speak to the parent if they are doing nothing. In many instances (like last week) a parent felt the best way to deal with there son having a temper tamtrum was to leave him in front of my counter screaming and trashing against the floor, while the shop was full and people were trying to enjoy themselves. It didnt work and took 3 times as long to deal with.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

I must honestly say...."Sorry Walmart Shoppers' but crying babies, running around kids, etc...are one of the main reasons I will only frequent Walmart at certain times of the day and certain times of the month....Not sure why but 99% of the time I go to Walmart kids are allowed to run everywhere, they are screaming and I am just ready to run for the nearest exit...So for a lot of people who don't have the patience for it...I say pick your Walmart shopping times VERY carefully.


----------



## User35 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Just curious...If it's so F'n retarded...why are you on here?_

 
Because I want to discuss topics like everyone else. Im not here to hear Im immature because I said something that someone doesnt agree with. I never said or implied I thought what that man in the original post did was ok or funny . I just brought up the fact that sometimes kids get on my damn nerves. And oh lord excuse me for saying "shitheads" but come on ppl we have all known kids who are shitheads.


----------



## User67 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Because I want to discuss topics like everyone else. Im not here to hear Im immature because I said something that someone doesnt agree with. I never said or implied I thought what that man in the original post did was ok or funny . I just brought up the fact that sometimes kids get on my damn nerves. And oh lord excuse me for saying "shitheads" but come on ppl we have all known kids who are shitheads._

 
I think you are the kind of person who has no consideration for other people's feelings. You say whatever you want without thinking about how anyone else would feel about it. I remember when we were all mourning the death of Michael Jackson you popped up & felt the need to tell us all that you "Weren't losing any sleep over this." which was incredibly rude, uncalled for & insensitive. BTW, I asked for the opinions of other parents. You said you didn't even have kids. Having diarrhea of the mouth isn't cute.


----------



## User67 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Just curious...If it's so F'n retarded...why are you on here?_

 
For the same reason she jumped on the Micheal Jackson Passes Away thread when he died to let us know that "She wasn't losing any sleep over it", when the rest of us were devastated. She just likes to be rude & cause trouble.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Because I want to discuss topics like everyone else. Im not here to hear Im immature because I said something that someone doesnt agree with. I never said or implied I thought what that man in the original post did was ok or funny . I just brought up the fact that sometimes kids get on my damn nerves. And oh lord excuse me for saying "shitheads" but come on ppl we have all known kids who are shitheads._

 
And there is nothing wrong with discussion...But I do however agree that there is always something negative and degrading said everytime you post....I mean and to go to the extent of saying the forum is fucking retarded...you even said the kid that was killed on the subway probably deserved it...Like what kid deserves to be shot in the back....or adult for that matter....

AND we didn't call you RETARDED when you posted about your love for your lover and how many times you had screwed over your husband with various men and he keeps taking you back...we were all supportive, CORRECT!


----------



## COBI (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_oh god...boo freaking hoo. Shoot I could have say worse. Some kids are shitheads.. if they are teenagers and its their fault or kids and its there parents fault. Dont judge me on a fucking forum thats retarded IMHO 

I better put my boots on cause this shits getting deeeeep. Which again is silly because this is specktra._

 
How is a teenager acting like a "shithead" not still partially their parents' fault?  If they are still living in the same environment as when they were children, at what stage do they become responsible for behavior that has always been accepted by their parents?  How would the teenager know it's not okay if their parents allow or tolerate it?

What about when we as adults act like "shitheads" in someone else's view?  For example, I might suggest that only "shitheads" call kids "shitheads" and have a need to use profanity to get their point across on a forum.  Is that your fault or your parents?


----------



## chynegal (Sep 6, 2009)

ladies can we get back on topic. there is no need to argue over the internet. if you dont like what she has to say dont respsond to it just move on the the next comment. i am not siding with anyone on the topic but but you have to remember that her opinion is her opinion. I remember when she left the comment about micheal jackson weather i found it rude or not i just skipped over to it. we are all adults on here and there is not need to reference her personal stuff from the past.


----------



## COBI (Sep 6, 2009)

As an aside, in all honesty, how does someone come to "hate" kids?  I am truly interested in understanding how one develops that viewpoint.

For me, it's a very strong word especially considering we were all kids at one point.  I can understand people not wanting kids, I can understand people not wanting to spend time with kids, but to "hate" them as big category seems to say more about the speaker's attitude than kids themselves.

Hating takes a lot more energy than simply being disinterested in something.

I do, however, feel that some children need more controls and discipline; although, a stranger taking it upon themselves to physically discipline a child is completely unacceptable.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 6, 2009)

i think most people just use the word hate out of anger or they use the word out of context.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_ladies can we get back on topic. there is no need to argue over the internet. if you dont like what she has to say dont respsond to it just move on the the next comment. i am not siding with anyone on the topic but but you have to remember that her opinion is her opinion. I remember when she left the comment about micheal jackson weather i found it rude or not i just skipped over to it. we are all adults on here and *there is not need *to *reference her personal stuff from the past*._

 

It's No longer personal when it is posted on the World Wide Web or public forum  ..at least I know mine doesn't...so if it is posted it is up for discussion...just like this topic


----------



## chynegal (Sep 6, 2009)

yes i under stand that but that topic dosent have anything to do with this topic....... what ever she said in that forum should stay in that forum and not be brought to this one..


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_yes i under stand that but that topic dosent have anything to do with this topic....... what ever she said in that forum should stay in that forum and not be brought to this one.._

 
You know what I am not up for debating with you...But her statement stated this* Forum *was retarded...Not this thread....so I was addressing her comment, and comments she has made in the *Forum... *which I will continue to do if she wants to make *Forum *attacks...Now if she wants to make a attack on this *thread* only...then I will address that if I feel it is warranted....and Honestly I doubt she has any problems speaking up for herself...she never has


----------



## User35 (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh...

yeah I dont care about Michael Jackson or the fact that he is dead

I get annoyed by kids

sometimes police kill people

and Im a slut ( remember the i miss my lover thread lol)...whats new ??? 

This is so silly now ladies, really. So please go ahead and discuss how Im crass, rude, insensitive, have a truckers mouth. I know these things and Im fine with it, but you know what Im real. I have my beliefs and they come from certain experiences as does everyone. I dont cover them up or try to fit the norm so I can get a thanks on my post. 

its kinda cool to know people are keeping tabs on me and my opinions, I didnt know I was that memorable. HA!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ugh...

yeah I dont care about Michael Jackson or the fact that he is dead

I get annoyed by kids

sometimes police kill people

and Im a slut ( remember the i miss my lover thread lol)...whats new ??? 

This is so silly now ladies, really. So please go ahead and discuss how Im crass, rude, insensitive, have a truckers mouth. I know these things and Im fine with it, but you know what Im real. I have my beliefs and they come from certain experiences as does everyone. I dont cover them up or try to fit the norm so I can get a thanks on my post. 

its kinda cool to know people are keeping tabs on me and my opinions, I didnt know I was that memorable. HA!_

 

I don't mean to get into the middle of this, but you are obviously allowed to have your opinion about whatever you feel/think.

But do you really need to tell people on a thread that you don't care about MJ? Or do you really need to say you dislike kids or whatever opinion you have about children in general
Just read the thread and if you don't agree, move on?
It seems like you are saying things to ruffle feathers. Just my opinion.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 6, 2009)

I mean, I've come into physical contact with kids before (tripping them) if they do something like run into me and not even apologize.  But it's only if they do it repeatedly and the parents do nothing about it.  It's not just a question of finding a child's actions annoying, but finding them annoying and invasive with no real adult to otherwise give the discipline.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to say, but as a parent, regardless of the situation, anyone touches my child, I would CUT a b*tch. No joke. Don't touch my child. EVER. I rather you insult me or tell me how bad my child is behaving, something or nothing, do NOT touch my effin' child. 

I wouldn't dream of doing it to anyone elses kids, or even an a**hole adult, so just don't.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ugh...

its kinda cool to know people are keeping tabs on me and my opinions, I didnt know I was that memorable. HA!_

 
Yeah you're right you are memorable.......

But you know what now that I'm thinking........so was my my ex-husband and he was a complete douche bag and an asswipe to put it mildly....Guess it all depends on how a person cares to be remembered, pfffftt.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ugh...

yeah I dont care about Michael Jackson or the fact that he is dead_

 
...the fuck you just say?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ugh...

yeah I dont care about Michael Jackson or the fact that he is dead_

 
no, i ain't done!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, and if a guy slapped my kid, I'd rip his head off and shove it up so far up his fucking his ass that he'd be able to taste his own bile. This story makes me so angry!!!


----------



## User27 (Sep 7, 2009)

****


----------



## sierrao (Sep 7, 2009)

yea if someone ever slapped my kid i would flip shit, but sometimes like last night i wanted to hit this kid cuz i was trying to go to sleep at this hotel and the family next door had this little girl that would not stop screaming omg!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I won't namedrop in this post but I will say if you can take your child into Walmart and he doesn't act out, it means he has manners and has been raised to know what etiquette is. Congratulations because he knows to respect his parents and is well-mannered and kids like that go to college instead of jail so he's got great potential. Well mannered kids with good upbringing become successful adults who treat their own families the same way. My state we have parents who are at best sometimes candidates for vasectomies and tubal ligations so I love success stories.
_

 
Well you might not be talking about me...But I know my kid would NEVER clown me in a store because Mama and Daddy have but the Holy Fear of God in his every being.....And a month of no DS or outside air works too lol


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know Im not the only one who wants to slap a little shithead once in a while. Do I actually do it, no I have better sense than that. I hope when I have kids and Im not around and someone sees my kid get outta line they get them to knock that shit off. Being PC sucks and I wont do it._

 








 I agree


----------



## User35 (Sep 7, 2009)

well macnificent...it was brought up again, and my opinion hasnt changed so.... Im really not trying to ruffle feathers believe it or not, I swear. It just seems like my honesty sometimes rubs people the wrong way. Im not shy in the least bit in saying what I feel. I know a lot of people here get along because they think the same way and kinda all have the same opinion on things. I dont really fit in with that here. I dont think less of  people for their opinions, although that courtesy really hasnt been afforded to me. Im a slut, rude, and now a douchebag. SUPER. You guys can think that of me, its fine because I know you really dont know me. But I think its time I find another forum to belong to...I dont fit it with you guys and Im sick and tired of defending myself to people on the god dammed internet. Its old now really.

I need to find a sailor mouthed, trashy, crass, douchebaggy, slut forum with people who share similar opinions and interests that I do. Im tired of defending myself when people over analyze my words and blow them out of proportion. 

Im done. I dont think there is much else to say....we've already beaten a dead horse here.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_But I think its time I find another forum to belong to...I dont fit it with you guys and Im sick and tired of defending myself to people on the god dammed internet. Its old now really.

I need to find a sailor mouthed, trashy, crass, douchebaggy, slut forum with people who share similar opinions and interests that I do. Im tired of defending myself when people over analyze my words and blow them out of proportion. 

Im done. I dont think there is much else to say....we've already beaten a dead horse here._

 






sorry, i just like posting GIFs.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_
I need to find a sailor mouthed, trashy, crass, douchebaggy, slut forum with people who share similar opinions and interests that I do. Im tired of defending myself when people over analyze my words and blow them out of proportion. _

 

So...

you don't care if Michael J. died (on a memorial thread, no less)
and most kids are annoying, deserved to be smacked around, yadda yadda...

But everyone is blowing your words out of proportion and over analyzing your words?


----------



## User67 (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_






sorry, i just like posting GIFs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chocolategoddess, if I could give you more than 1 Thanks per post you would have like a million from me right now! Especially for all those amazing MJ GIFs!


----------



## COBI (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_well macnificent...it was brought up again, and my opinion hasnt changed so.... Im really not trying to ruffle feathers believe it or not, I swear. It just seems like my honesty sometimes rubs people the wrong way. Im not shy in the least bit in saying what I feel. I know a lot of people here get along because they think the same way and kinda all have the same opinion on things. I dont really fit in with that here. I dont think less of people for their opinions, although that courtesy really hasnt been afforded to me. Im a slut, rude, and now a douchebag. SUPER. You guys can think that of me, its fine because I know you really dont know me. But I think its time I find another forum to belong to...I dont fit it with you guys and Im sick and tired of defending myself to people on the god dammed internet. Its old now really.

I need to find a sailor mouthed, trashy, crass, douchebaggy, slut forum with people who share similar opinions and interests that I do. Im tired of defending myself when people over analyze my words and blow them out of proportion. _

 
You can be honest while maintaining a certain level of tact and class.

And unless my reading skills are off, Tish said her ex-husband was a dbag, not you.  I mentioned the use of profanity to make a point and you turned it into "sailor-mouthed".  FWIW, I swear,too; I just don't use it to make a point since it gives the perception that you can't defend or make a point intelligently and need to resort to expletives to make it stand out.  

I'm not really trying to judge you, but trying to offer some *honest* advice if you really want people to listen to your opinion.

For example, although I recognize MJ's influence on the music industry, I did not personally mourn his death, but I wouldn't see any point in posting that on a memorial thread.  Because, whether you like it or not, it *honestly* does point out a certain lack of basic class to not respect someone else's mourning, whether you think it's warranted or not.  You chose to give that impression of yourself; please don't blame others for calling you on it.

When people disagree with my posts, I take them with a grain of salt, but I do also consider whether they are making a valid point.

I'm not shy, either, and I'm always honest, but it's the way that you choose to present your "honesty" that makes the difference between whether people respect it or not.  Being honest and "not shy" aren't really positive qualities if you don't know how to use them. I can choose to be honest & helpful or I can choose to be honest & confrontational.

It's our choice which impression we want to make to others; your choice of presentation and words (not your opinion itself) are the primary causes of the confrontation you are feeling here IMHO.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 8, 2009)

The thing is there is a HUGE diffrence between being honest and stirring the pot.

A lot of it has to do with tactful wording (ie taking the consideration to write something that will not piss off 90% off people that will be viewing it). You don;t seem to care about having tact, therefor you come off as crass, rude and disrespectful.

You dont have to give a damn if MJ is dead. I  really really dont either. But you also do not have to go into a memorial forum and say taht you don't care. Obviously everyone in there DOES. That's why they are posting. i mean, not to "beat a dead horse" here, but people all around the world looked up to this guy. I dont really know why... i didnt like him too much.. but eithey way, many were deeply effected. to go in and say you dont give a damn and act so blaze is really quite cold.

Im not going to go through this thread with a fine toothed comb, but i will say that often you come off as abrasive. I know that you are a cop, and maybe taht works in yoru line of work. Maybe you feel taht sometime syou need to  talk to people that way. I have no fucking clue. to be honest. But really, it doesnt win you a lot of fans under most circumstances. Maybe you don't care "cause thats the real you" as youve said. But i think thats diffensive bs. It doesn't make you any less you to take the two extra minutes to rethink what your writing and wonder if youll be offended everyone.



sry if none of that made sense... im very  tired, but i cant sleep.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *User35* 

 
_well macnificent...it was brought up again, and my opinion hasnt changed so.... Im really not trying to ruffle feathers believe it or not, I swear. It just seems like my honesty sometimes rubs people the wrong way. Im not shy in the least bit in saying what I feel. I know a lot of people here get along because they think the same way and kinda all have the same opinion on things. I dont really fit in with that here. I dont think less of people for their opinions, although that courtesy really hasnt been afforded to me. Im a slut, rude, and now a douchebag. SUPER. You guys can think that of me, its fine because I know you really dont know me. But I think its time I find another forum to belong to...I dont fit it with you guys and Im sick and tired of defending myself to people on the god dammed internet. Its old now really.

I need to find a sailor mouthed, trashy, crass, douchebaggy, slut forum with people who share similar opinions and interests that I do. Im tired of defending myself when people over analyze my words and blow them out of proportion. 

Im done. I dont think there is much else to say....we've already beaten a dead horse here._

 
So just how many screen names do you use...so far NatalieR429 now User35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats a lot of work for someone who hates this forum...


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2009)

i work in a chemist, and there was this woman with her kid in a pram, screaming its guts out, and this kid was grabbing stuff off the shelves, putting it in her mouth, putting (plastic) bags over her head (er.. she might suffocate?) and then the little girl picked up a packet of paracetamol in those blister packs, she started chomping on that. I ran over, took it out her hand (and mouth) there was drool all over it. I said to the kid (not that it would understand) ''you dont want that, that's dangerous, you might swallow one by accident'' the woman turns to me and screams ''DONT YOU TELL MY KID WHAT TO DO! HOW DARE YOU!!'' etc etc
you get the idea

i'm sorry but i think that was a good place to intervene. if that small child had swallowed one or two of those paracetamol cos its mother was so incompetent she wasnt bothered about its safety, her liver would be permentantly damaged, and she would probably need to go to hospital. What if she'd suffocated on the plastic bag she was putting over her head?!

that woman was a d*ck (excuse my language!)

I think that is the time to say something, but apparently according to the mother, it wasnt.


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2009)

Please no more in-fighting posts - stick to the original subject matter please or move on to another thread. I don't want to have to lock the thread over some squabbling back and forth.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 8, 2009)

Strangers shouldn't lay hands on other peoples children. EVER. People shouldn't scold children that aren't theirs either. 

However.

Some parents need to learn how to be parents, and control their children, Because I don't enjoy having my toes stepped on or children ramming into me while I am trying to get my daily errands done.


----------



## User67 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Strangers shouldn't lay hands on other peoples children. EVER. People shouldn't scold children that aren't theirs either. 

However.

Some parents need to learn how to be parents, and control their children, Because I don't enjoy having my toes stepped on or children ramming into me while I am trying to get my daily errands done._

 
I completely agree.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *User35* 

 
_ugh...

yeah I dont care about Michael Jackson or the fact that he is dead

I get annoyed by kids

sometimes police kill people

and Im a slut ( remember the i miss my lover thread lol)...whats new ??? 

This is so silly now ladies, really. So please go ahead and discuss how Im crass, rude, insensitive, have a truckers mouth. I know these things and Im fine with it, but you know what Im real. I have my beliefs and they come from certain experiences as does everyone. I dont cover them up or try to fit the norm so I can get a thanks on my post. 

its kinda cool to know people are keeping tabs on me and my opinions, I didnt know I was that memorable. HA!_

 


Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  Girl, dont flatter yourself no one is keeping tabs on you.


----------



## User27 (Sep 8, 2009)

****


----------



## atwingirl (Sep 8, 2009)

This post disturbs me. As a parent, the idea of a stranger laying a hand on my child horrifies me. Most parents can atest to the pure frustration and helplessness they feel when their young children act out in public. Young toddlers are still developing their impulse control, simple fact. They simply don't have the skills to cope, communicate or express anger, sadness and their own frustration. I am sorry if it interupts your trip to Walmart. 
When I see these parents struggle in public places, I have come to the conclusion that it is none of my business. (Except in circumstances of danger or bodily harm, I would certainly step in. No questions asked.). But I find, most situations involve a parent who is already stressed/angry/embarassed by her child's behavior and my stepping in with "helpful comments" will only pour more fuel on the fire. Just my opinion of someone who has a child and has been in both shoes. Even the most "civilized" children will throw a tantrum or two. Unfortunately you may witness this behavior. 
For those people that don't care for children, I felt the same way at one time in my life and can sympathize. An unruly child can ruin your date night or may seem to run amok wherever you may go. It's not your imagination, there are children that are "more spirited" than others. Many of you have expressed how you handle the situation. 
As for stepping in when the parent is not "parenting" unruly behavior and it is disturbing your enjoyment of an activity, game, whatever, I tend to proceed with caution. I have been know to say something to a child. We were at Sea World and 2 kids were spitting into a duck's mouth. I watched for a minute, did not see a parent around and asked them to stop. They stopped and left, no ugliness. But I would have spoken to the parent first had they been around. It is then up to them to remedy the situation. After all, they brought them into our shared World, we should expect their family to rear them. Chances are, anything we will have to say in a volatile situation will be, " water off a duck's back". So to speak!


----------



## User67 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_This post disturbs me. As a parent, the idea of a stranger laying a hand on my child horrifies me. Most parents can atest to the pure frustration and helplessness they feel when their young children act out in public. Young toddlers are still developing their impulse control, simple fact. They simply don't have the skills to cope, communicate or express anger, sadness and their own frustration. I am sorry if it interupts your trip to Walmart. 
When I see these parents struggle in public places, I have come to the conclusion that it is none of my business. (Except in circumstances of danger or bodily harm, I would certainly step in. No questions asked.). But I find, most situations involve a parent who is already stressed/angry/embarassed by her child's behavior and my stepping in with "helpful comments" will only pour more fuel on the fire. Just my opinion of someone who has a child and has been in both shoes. Even the most "civilized" children will throw a tantrum or two. Unfortunately you may witness this behavior. 
For those people that don't care for children, I felt the same way at one time in my life and can sympathize. An unruly child can ruin your date night or may seem to run amok wherever you may go. It's not your imagination, there are children that are "more spirited" than others. Many of you have expressed how you handle the situation. 
As for stepping in when the parent is not "parenting" unruly behavior and it is disturbing your enjoyment of an activity, game, whatever, I tend to proceed with caution. I have been know to say something to a child. We were at Sea World and 2 kids were spitting into a duck's mouth. I watched for a minute, did not see a parent around and asked them to stop. They stopped and left, no ugliness. But I would have spoken to the parent first had they been around. It is then up to them to remedy the situation. After all, they brought them into our shared World, we should expect their family to rear them. Chances are, anything we will have to say in a volatile situation will be, " water off a duck's back". So to speak!_

 
Reading this post was like a breath of fresh air. You totally summed up how I feel. When my daughter acts up in public, I do become embarrassed & totally stressed out. I try my best to keep her on her best behavior, but she is 2 & it doesn't always happen. So when I am already dealing with an unruly child & a stranger tries to get involved in the situation, it really does add more fuel to the fire & stresses me out even more. So thank you atwingirl for understanding the situation & letting a parent be a parent. 

I also agree that when a parent isn't around or just isn't paying attention & a child is behaving badly or doing something that could harm themselves or someone else that something needs to be said to them. I work inside of a mall, so I see all kinds of situations. Trust me, when I see kids running around the store or up & down the escalators I have no problem asking them to stop. Or when a parent is too busy shopping & their 2 year old makes a b-line for the escalator. I will let their parents know because I have seen grown people as well as children get hurt on them. Now if I am shopping somewhere & the kid in line behind me is throwing a fit & their parents are trying to deal with them or if I see some lady slap her kid's butt for bad behavior. That is none of my business what so ever. 

For the people who say they can't stand kids etc. I will never understand that, because you were a kid at some point & everyone who you know & love was a kid at some point. I know kids can get on your nerves, but when you go out into a public place you can't control your environment & you are going to witness & hear some things that you might not like. But, you have to remember that you are in a public place. Now I'm not talking about in a movie or anything like that because anyone who keeps a screaming child in a theater is just plain rude & thoughtless. But, places like the mall, grocery stores, post office etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kids just for the most part get bored.....they hate shopping...they hate being confined in strollers, carts etc....But as a parent if you have a small child unfortunately 9 out of 10 times you have to take them with you....There are not many of us with nanny's that we can leave the kids with while we run errands....So kids have to endure the tag along and parents have to endure the fussiness...Do we like it No...but they do get older and it does get a lot better because they learn there are consequences for bad behavior. When they are little the more you give into the behavior and the more you tell them stop the more they act out...it's kind of ignore the fussiness for awhile and it normally stops...if you give into it everytime they know this is a way of getting what they want...Kids are very smart little beings..I have lightly smacked my sons hand in the store for touching things before when he was little and you would have thought I hit him with a brick the way he screamed...it is so crazy but they know what to do to get the attention they desire


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't understand what you think gives you the right to HIT another person's child, not even just TALK to them but actually touch them? 

I know I would never do that to someone else's kid, I might have a word with the parent and say control your child a bit but I wouldn't be rude about it and the kid would have be doing something PRETTY bad and un childlike for me to complain in the first place.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ I agree with you.  Like who the hell are you?  All kids act up(especially mine).  I don't even scold/spank my nieces and nephews. Its not my job.  I tell me sisters to 'check' their kids. If I am not their parent, I mind my own business.  If a kid is hitting my kids, then would tell them to chill out. but I would never lay a hand on another kid.


----------



## User67 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Kids just for the most part get bored.....they hate shopping...they hate being confined in strollers, carts etc....But as a parent if you have a small child unfortunately 9 out of 10 times you have to take them with you....There are not many of us with nanny's that we can leave the kids with while we run errands....So kids have to endure the tag along and parents have to endure the fussiness...Do we like it No...but they do get older and it does get a lot better because they learn there are consequences for bad behavior. When they are little the more you give into the behavior and the more you tell them stop the more they act out...it's kind of ignore the fussiness for awhile and it normally stops...if you give into it everytime they know this is a way of getting what they want...Kids are very smart little beings..I have lightly smacked my sons hand in the store for touching things before when he was little and you would have thought I hit him with a brick the way he screamed...it is so crazy but they know what to do to get the attention they desire_

 
This is so true Tish. Unfortunately for me I don't have any family that is local. My Husband has a few local relatives but they all work themselves & are usually busy when they aren't working. So I have no choice but to take my daughter pretty much everywhere with me. Trust me, I would love to leave her home when I do my shopping & other errands. It would be soooo much easier! 

Another good point you brought up is sometimes we have to ignore their whining or tantrum because we have to enforce that bad behavior isn't going to get attention. That's another reason strangers need to leave other people's kids alone, because if I am ignoring her bad behavior & then some stranger tries talking to her about it. They are giving her attention & contradicting what I am trying to teach.


----------



## atwingirl (Sep 10, 2009)

^^^I could not agree with you or Tish more on this point. Ignoring some of the whiny behavior and not feeding into it is crucial in teaching your child that every demand will not/should not be instantly gratified. There is a method to our madness! It does not make me a bad parent or an absent parent. However it does qualify me as a parent with a plan for raising my toddler with some consistent truths. He is always loved, whining will get you nowhere fast buddy and the world is not always fair. But these truths will not always be evident on my exasperated face ,especially to the every day stranger, the one day that I am at Target and my son decides to pull a fast one on me!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 10, 2009)

this just proves that tish is a good mum, she knows what to do with her kids to handle the situation (how much to ignore and when to address the problem), but sometimes, i feel so sorry for some mums, cos its like they haven't got a clue what to do. I feel sorry for the kid sometimes, when the mum is shouting and screaming at it, but you cant judge cos you only get to see like a snap shot of what's happened that day. The kid might have been acting out all day, and the mum has finally had enough, no one knows what is really happening, that's why i think its not our business to say much about kids or the way their parents handle them, cos we dont see the whole picture.

but i HATE it when i see a parent that just doesnt care. its like sometimes on the bus i see mothers out with their child in a pram, they're talking on the phone ignoring their child, swearing at their children, their child is acting up, but you think, what hope does this child have with a mother like that.


----------



## User67 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_this just proves that tish is a good mum, she knows what to do with her kids to handle the situation (how much to ignore and when to address the problem), but sometimes, i feel so sorry for some mums, cos its like they haven't got a clue what to do. I feel sorry for the kid sometimes, when the mum is shouting and screaming at it, but you cant judge cos you only get to see like a snap shot of what's happened that day. The kid might have been acting out all day, and the mum has finally had enough, no one knows what is really happening, that's why i think its not our business to say much about kids or the way their parents handle them, cos we dont see the whole picture._

 
Exactly! Just the other day I was walking across a parking lot into a store & I was really scolding my daughter because she was just a nightmare all day & I didn't know how much more I could take. Well, I notice this lady out of the corner of my eye who was also walking into the same store & she is just staring at me the whole time giving me a dirty look like I am the worst Mother in the world. I ignored her, but I felt like telling her to mind her business & save her dirty looks for someone else because she doesn't know me, my child or the situation.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I have a 2 year old and that SoB would have pulled back a stump if he had hit my kid, no ifs, buts or ands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Girl, you KNOW they'd have need a clean up in the freezer aisle by the time I finished stabbing that mofo to death. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Strangers shouldn't lay hands on other peoples children. EVER. People shouldn't scold children that aren't theirs either. 

However.

*Some parents need to learn how to be parents, and control their children, Because I don't enjoy having my toes stepped on or children ramming into me while I am trying to get my daily errands done.*_

 
While I agree with your post entirely, I don't know that the bolded part necessarily relates to THIS story, if you KWIM (and I don't know if you are directing it at this story or just adding it as an extra thought). I feel like a lot of people forget that a 2 year old is still a baby and 2 year olds cry. It doesn't necessarily reflect bad parenting when a 2 year old is crying inconsolably in Walmart or any other place. I feel like a lot of people immediately assume she must have been having some kind of bratty tantrum and the mom didn't care when the stories only say the poor girl was crying. 

What I realllly don't get about this guy is why, if the kid's crying bothered him SO much, he followed them to another section of the store to beat a defenseless baby. What a douche.


----------



## Lapis (Sep 12, 2009)

Know what this thread reminds me of, a friend was telling me about one of her workmates who recently became the guardian of her 3 year old nephew who lost both his parents, she took him to Disney and he had a major break down and someone told her what a horrible parent she was, this is the behaviour most idiots would want to slap the child for, but the kid is unable to express his emotions with words, so he freaked.
Ignorant people and yes I'll stand by that because you have to be lacking all mental faculties to slap a toddler, who would think that hitting this child is the right thing to do deserve to be left to rot in jail, you are looking at a snap shot of his life a few minutes, wth gives you the right to touch that baby.

As a parent when I hear childless people talk about how strangers can put their hands on their not yet thought about kids I think "how ridiculous!" when you look at that frail innocent babe you will think "I'll protect you with my life!" and if anyone hits your child you'll go for blood, not shake their hand, and if you do let a random strange slap your child, you don't deserve to have a child!


----------



## User27 (Sep 12, 2009)

****


----------

